# Overreach boots on all fours?? Whaaaaat???



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

I saw a picture of Laura Bechtolsheimer in one of the most recent Horse&Rider magazines and the horse in question had overreach boots on all fours...

She was either competing/just leaving the arena of a competitiion.

So- why might you have overreach boots on all fours??


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol I have not one single clue..they serve absolutely no purpose on the hind end..


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

^ This....

I did meet some people who thought the boots were specifically support boots. Perhaps that's what she thought they were too.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

LadyNeigh said:


> So- why might you have overreach boots on all fours??


Ignorance???


----------



## ginofalltrades (Feb 18, 2012)

I've seen this a few times in XC. I think some people do this if they have a horse with a sloppy hind end. I would imagine it helps to protect their corinet band from splitting on impact.


----------



## ginofalltrades (Feb 18, 2012)

ginofalltrades said:


> I've seen this a few times in XC. I think some people do this if they have a horse with a sloppy hind end. I would imagine it helps to protect their corinet band from splitting on impact.


I just looked up Laura Bechtolsheimer on Google. I didn't realize she was a dressage rider, oops :? 

In this case, maybe she is protecting a fungal infection or an injury of some sort... or maybe she IS just ignorant.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Some horse back feet will step on each other maybe that is what she was protecting


----------



## ginofalltrades (Feb 18, 2012)

Thyme said:


> Some horse back feet will step on each other maybe that is what she was protecting


Yeah that could be the case, but usually from what I've seen, Dressage riders will put rubber rings around their ankles to deter this action.

I could see them puting foot protection on all fours during schooling, but not during or after competition.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have seen some dressage horses step on themselves as they are sidepassing. Or whatever fancy name they use for the horses doing that move.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I have seen some dressage horses step on themselves as they are sidepassing. Or whatever fancy name they use for the horses doing that move.


A half-pass? :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> A half-pass? :lol:


Ummm...Sure! LoL. Where they are trotting forward but going to the side all at once. :? Gimme a break, I'm a barrel racer. :rofl:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Ummm...Sure! LoL. Where they are trotting forward but going to the side all at once. :? Gimme a break, I'm a barrel racer. :rofl:


Yes that one! :clap:


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

Laura Bechtolsheimer is a very accomplished dressage rider, I really don't think she would be considered ignorant. She was probably warming up, not competing, because you are not allowed to compete in boots or wraps of any kind in dressage. I think that there are quite a few top level dressage horses who warm up and school with overreach boots on all fours. At the very top levels of dressage there are a lot of very advanced movements that could result in a horse stepping on the sides of their pastern/coronet/hooves area, so they are more to protect for that and not for overreaching with the hind and grabbing the heels of the fronts like most people would use them for. Also, at that level, the horses are worth a lot of money and competing at the very top levels of the sport, so I would think that they are just trying to protect the horses from any possible injury, so as not to devalue them, or to have a set back in their training and competing schedules because of an injury.


----------



## Really Ride (Feb 26, 2012)

If I'm thinking what you're thinking, if you're talking about neoprene or rubber bell boots on all four that would be a common practice for young warmblood horses or horses who are base narrow behind. Many riders of these horses put bell boots on all fours to protect the coronet bands from being stepped on with the opposing hind foot, especially when shod. It is not meant for support it is meant to protect.


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

I assume you're talking about her horse Mistral Hojris










He's pretty turned out behind...










But see how close his feet come to his ankles?

His stride probably incorporates a "scoop" type action where his foot comes in and swings past the other before going out again. So the bell boots behind are more to protect his ankles from his hooves (and the nails and rough edges).

Honestly if your top level dressage horse steps on himself while doing a half-pass something has gone seriously wrong. So I think this is more of a case of extra padding.

We have a PSG mare on the farm that has a large scar on her front foot that she's reopened several times from standing on herself and she wears bell boots most of the time. It's possible this horse could have a scar behind that needs similar protection.

They could also possibly be magnetic and be therapeutic? A lot of horses at that level have general aches and pains of hard work that are minimized by therapeutic measures like magnetic boots and/or blankets.

(also note her other Grand Prix mount Andretti H does not wear bell boots behind)


----------



## southernequestrian (Mar 6, 2012)

I barrel race, and do dressage, I've seen bell boots used on all fours for the same reason you would use them on the front... horses that are doing actions ( Barrel racing, dressage, etc.) that involve crossing over there hind legs or running and spinning at high speed are more apt to step on themselves and injure themselves or pull shoes. There are many reasons but this is the main one... simply protection.. but who knows.. could have been any reason


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I use over reach boots on the front and bells on the back. In schooling he does need them because he (like a lot of FEI dressage horses) can get a bit... exuberant... I would prefer to have my horse booted and accordingly wrapped then not booted and step on himself during a moment of learning and cause a layup. It's just protection. Same how you would probably buy and use a car cover if you owned a nice Porsche. It's there for the just incase.

I have had people tell me that I'm an "idiot" for "not knowing what bell boots are for", which is always nice haha. But I've seen weirder use of tack!

ETA they would also not be magnetic, protecting a fungal infection or scar, OR supportive. Nor is Laura B ignorant (I think personally whoever suggested that is ignorant *rolleyes*). They are purely for a "what if" and on a "just incase" basis. Any horse and rider team capable of an 80% in international competition are not suffering from aches or pains, not ignorant, and have a veterinary team likely larger than your family behind them. Not to mention the worlds greatest as their coaching team.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

^^ Agree with above.

My old man used to be suited and booted on all four, despite being a superb school master, and 18/19, he would get extremely excited at times, and over do things. Being shod on all four hooves, I'd rather not have to deal with a vets bill or first aid care when I can prevent it in the first place.

However, you have to be reasonable with using these things in training, as in the ring you aren't allowed to have any boots on.

My trainer advised me, as Duffy is barefoot on the hind, to leave boots and bell boots off her hind, despite... energetic transitions etc. She said she is the sort of horse that doesn't give a **** if her feet hit the wall, so, within reason, let her figure it out herself.

I know a lady who boots up entirely for turnout too. Which, I would rather see than the horse being stuck in 24/7.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

DuffyDuck said:


> ^^ Agree with above.
> 
> My old man used to be suited and booted on all four, despite being a superb school master, and 18/19, he would get extremely excited at times, and over do things. Being shod on all four hooves, I'd rather not have to deal with a vets bill or first aid care when I can prevent it in the first place.
> 
> ...


I am lucky with my guy, in the ring once he is warmed up and in the test, he doesn't do anything that would require booting. It's only in the schooling where we are really asking him to gymnasticize and use his body and pushing him that he gets over excited. In the test he knows his job and trucks. He's only been on full boots since last year. As a young horse he was great without any over reaches or bells, front or back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I am lucky with my guy, in the ring once he is warmed up and in the test, he doesn't do anything that would require booting. It's only in the schooling where we are really asking him to gymnasticize and use his body and pushing him that he gets over excited. In the test he knows his job and trucks. He's only been on full boots since last year. As a young horse he was great without any over reaches or bells, front or back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Lucky you.. I have over reach on Duffy's front.. we're getting there, but sometimes she still clips herself, especially lunging, and I'd rather she did it with boots on rather than slicing herself open. 
We're on our 6th pair of boots. 

My old man got excited doing anything, really.. not dangerous, just happy to work _most of the time_. I remember when we were doing canter half pass, and it was going well up till before X, asked for a lead change, got that, and then half pass back to the wall. Ahem. I ended up round his neck... 19 I tell you!

Cavaletti are fun too, but again.. always boot till they figure out where their legs are going.. seen too many dressage horses with legs scarred from cutting themselves.. not a pretty sight int he dressage arena when you want clean/clear legs!


----------



## Really Ride (Feb 26, 2012)

CLaPorte HHMM Barrel Racer knows better than an FEI Dressage rider about protection on all fours?? Interesting, and showing her ignorance on the subject with such a comment. $2,500.00 Barrel horse versus several hundred thousand doller GP dressage horse.............................Yah Oh Kee.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Really Ride said:


> CLaPorte HHMM Barrel Racer knows better than an FEI Dressage rider about protection on all fours?? Interesting, and showing her ignorance on the subject with such a comment. $2,500.00 Barrel horse versus several hundred thousand doller GP dressage horse.............................Yah Oh Kee.


I do NOT think calling names is a way to go here. If you disagree (and personally I see the need to use the boots on all 4 and use myself when jumping one of my mares), please bring your point politely (as many other people in the thread did). 

And BTW YES, my way under $1K (back when I bought them) horses worth MUCH more to me than any hundred thousand horse. So the comment was insulting to say the least.


----------



## Really Ride (Feb 26, 2012)

Kitten_Val The response was to the rather ignorant response LaPorte gave on the subject of protection to the dressage horse picture. Not quite sure where the feelings you have for your horse come in here?? but OK whatever. The thing is if you see a photo and don't understand what's going on, saying something completely stupid like; "Overreach boots on all fours?? C'mon give me a break I barrel race" Just screams out, "I don't know why this person has this protection on her horse, but I am stupid and need to say something about this in public " The horse FYI has overreach boots on the fronts and bell boots on the hinds, do you know the difference..............?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Really Ride said:


> Kitten_Val The response was to the rather ignorant response LaPorte gave on the subject of protection to the dressage horse picture. Not quite sure where the feelings you have for your horse come in here?? but OK whatever. The thing is if you see a photo and don't understand what's going on, saying something completely stupid like; "Overreach boots on all fours?? C'mon give me a break I barrel race" Just screams out, "I don't know why this person has this protection on her horse, but I am stupid and need to say something about this in public " The horse FYI has overreach boots on the fronts and bell boots on the hinds, do you know the difference..............?


 
Even so.. was it reallly necessary.. 

CLaPorte was pointing out that she didn't understand, and pointing out that she does barrels, and possibly doesn't understand why.. like I don't understand different saddle for barrel racing.. jeeeze 

And no, I don't know the difference between over reach and bell boots. So, if you can explain with out being over bearing, please do explain to us simpletons.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

They can be used on the back feed to protect horses horses that strike their feet together when moving ( low brushing)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Really Ride said:


> Kitten_Val The response was to the rather ignorant response LaPorte gave on the subject of protection to the dressage horse picture.


Hmmmm.... This is what she said:



CLaPorte432 said:


> I have seen some dressage horses step on themselves as they are sidepassing. Or whatever fancy name they use for the horses doing that move.


Which to me means some dressage horses need a protection on all 4 as they do certain movements. :wink: So I in no way see any of her posts to be ignorant or offensive towards dressage riders.


----------



## Really Ride (Feb 26, 2012)

Bell boots are used as low overeach boots as well. depending on how the horse does or may interfere with itself, over reach boots might be just heavy low what you might call "No turn" bell boots, or the may be the longer one piece bell and tendon boot combination boots seen today. This is because as dressage horses become more engaged, (under themselves from behind), they run a higher risk of striking themselves with their hind feet not only on the backs of their front heels, but also higher in the pastern groove, or career ending on a sesamoid bone or the tendons at the back of the front legs. Horses usually do this type of injury during schooling because they may not be warmed up and paying full attention to the rider, or coming deep under themselves without lifting the front end up and out of the way, many reasons actually. The protection is taken off by a groom just before the warmed up horse and rider enter the ring, and put back on immediately following the class. Many high level Dressage horses live a life, of confinement, to prevent them from injuring themselves while playing out in a paddock or pasture. So going from stall to warm up or exercise areas can be very exciting for these horses, and we all know what excited horses can act like................


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DuffyDuck said:


> And no, I don't know the difference between over reach and bell boots.


To me they are the same really. Except those in stores called "overreach" usually better-made and on velcros and often no-turn (while bell boots can be anything: pull-ons, and so on). I do think the thicker neoprene ones give better protection than rubber pull-ons, but they don't hold on as well in turn-out (heck for me didn't hold-on at all the only time I tried).


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Really Ride said:


> Kitten_Val The response was to the rather ignorant response LaPorte gave on the subject of protection to the dressage horse picture. Not quite sure where the feelings you have for your horse come in here?? but OK whatever. The thing is if you see a photo and don't understand what's going on, saying something completely stupid like; "Overreach boots on all fours?? C'mon give me a break I barrel race" Just screams out, "I don't know why this person has this protection on her horse, but I am stupid and need to say something about this in public " The horse FYI has overreach boots on the fronts and bell boots on the hinds, do you know the difference..............?


 
That's low calling someone stupid simply because they do not understand.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

ClaPorte is an extremely intelligent horsewoman and very respected on this forum. Just because she didn't know something doesn't make her stupid. Is an english major stupid for not knowing how to speak latin as well as a language major? Really Ride, were you born with your apparant infinite knowledge and with a right to personally attack posters on an open forum and call them names?

On that note, I personally think it's the best thing ever that most people can make freakin' killer barrel horses without spending as much money as a dressage rider would. Shows where the smarts are IMHO.....Best **** horse I ever had I traded a saddle for and that horse won me more checks and loved his job more than any of the big six-figure horses.

Please do think before you talk. This forum is supposed to be friendly.


----------



## Really Ride (Feb 26, 2012)

Well then yes, SorrelHorse you are right, C LaPorte needs to "think" before she makes unwitting comments such as the one she did about the bell boots on the FEI riders hind feet, or be wise and not make any comment at all. Yes I believe you do make more $$ running around three cans than a dressage rider who works years to train their horse, but that does not make you smarter nor a better horse person.

Here's something to think about; "It is far better to keep your mouth shut and have people "Think" you are wise, than to open it and remove all doubt" Next time C LaPorte "Doesn't understand" something she should tell herself that..........


----------



## Really Ride (Feb 26, 2012)

Kitten Val As an event rider my husband prefers the heavy ribbed with the thicker rim on the bottom rubber bell boots. This is because neoprene gets "Soggy" in water, which we jump in stadium but gallop through or jump into on x country day. Also the velcros often rub loose on the solid fences we jump, and if they hang on something or the horse catches a loosed velcro with a hind foot, it could cause a bad wreck on course. The good rubber pull ons are a pain in the butt to get on and off, but if you choose the ribbed ones with the heavy bottom rim, they do last longer than the flimsy ones.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Really Ride, there is a flaw in your credo. If a person doesn't understand and simply keeps it to herself and never asks questions, she is doomed to remain ignorant (NOT stupid, BTW). It is only asking questions that allows people to learn. Unlike you, I saw her post as looking for enlightenment. Your jumping on her case was just not warranted. 

I event, jump and show dressage. Have I belled all four? Yes, on rare occasions. Even you will have to admit it is not done by everyone. 

This forum is a place where newer riders can learn from the rich experiences from members here who show in multiple disciplines. NO discipline is superior to any other. It is important to not put on any aires and graces and try to "enlighten through intimidation".


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

There is a difference between asking questions, and making ignorant blanket statements. hoopla, and others, have done more of the latter than the former. Or is it now OK on this forum to discipline bash and make blanket statements? Because this whole thread is full of both.

But of course, I forgot, Dressage is easy and any nag with 4 legs can waltz into Olympic qualifications so why would we care to protect our horses legs more than is "usual"? I don't care how you value horses, but myself personally, if I owned a 5000 sq. ft. house on legs, I would treat it as such. Never had one? Would never own one? That's nice - so keep your opinions about how ignorant the people caring for the horse are. It's fed, watered, sheltered, has a vet or 5 and a farrier. I fail to see what there is to call anyone ignorant over, especially when said rider has more WEG medals than you or I.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Really Ride (Feb 26, 2012)

You folks are pretty funny! You learn the most by observation, asking questions and from your mistakes, this comment is none of the above; 

CLaPorte; Ummm...Sure! LoL. Where they are trotting forward but going to the side all at once. Gimme a break, I'm a barrel racer. (like wth does that even mean, or have to do with a dressage horse with bell boots on the hinds?) ROFLMAO

((Unnecessary comment - removed by Moderating team, again))


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

*grabs popcorn*

Really Ride, I dunno where you came from hun, but we tend to do things different in this part of town.

We don't call each other stupid. 

I think you'll find people don't just 'leave it' but would endeavour to correct you on manners...


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

IMO you are the uninformed one as all you feel like doing is calling others stupid for not knowing one thing and then making blanket statements. Barrel horses actually take years to train as well. Barrel racing is actually an art to do properly, same with dressage and any other discipline that requires any sort of finesse. If you feel that your ignorance is superior to others, then good for you. Grow up and realize not everyone is the "genius" you claim to be.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

> Really Ride, I dunno where you came from hun, but we tend to do things different in this part of town.
> 
> We don't call each other stupid.




Indeed we don't. And people who do...do so at their own risk.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

This went to a trainwreck pretty quick.......


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Really Ride said:


> The good rubber pull ons are a pain in the butt to get on and off, but if you choose the ribbed ones with the heavy bottom rim, they do last longer than the flimsy ones.


I think it truly depends on luck. Since I have to keep the boots on 24/7 on one of my mares I go with the cheap ones ($9/pair from local Dover). At least it's not heart-breaking to come to the field to find out one is all ripped off. :lol: However my current ones she has on since last summer (so about 9 months already). They are getting to the point I'll have to change, but still it's very long time for the price IMHO. My previous pair only held on about 3 months.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Or is it now OK on this forum to discipline bash and make blanket statements? Because this whole thread is full of both.


The "bash" in this thread (which I more see as ignorance in this particular situation) was cut-off almost right away and in _polite _way, all it took was to explain WHY those horses may need protection on all 4 legs. Which in fact was quite interesting to read for some of us (and I'm sure very informative for others). BTW many competitive barrel, cutting, reining, etc. horses have all 4 legs protected, so dressage is not the only one that does that. I was not allowed on (very expensive, money-winning) cutting horse unless all 4 legs were properly equipped. 

However snarky comments and name calling is NOT OK on this forum. 

With that being said since the thread indeed went downhill and going completely OT already, I'm closing it.


----------

